# What is this pest



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Now that you have one post under your belt, post a picture so we can see what you see.


----------



## coolevin (Aug 6, 2020)

Do you know what they are


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks like a spider to me.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Kinda resembles a recluse, but it is for a fact a spider.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Exterminate first, ask questions later.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

If it is a recluse, it hasn't developed the telltale "violin" on it's head, and the legs aren't wiry. It is definitely a spider......eight legs.


----------

